# Nintendo Switch Online



## dedenne (Dec 25, 2017)

SO
I just got a switch today, looked at the notifications etc. And found out SOON YOU'LL HAVE TO PAY FOR MULTIPLAYER?
DOES THIS MEAN I HAVE TO PAY FOR ONLINE SPLATOON 2?

Someone explain


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 25, 2017)

Yes, unlike the 3DS or Wii U, you will need to pay for online multiplayer as you would on PlayStation or Xbox. It's an unfortunate development, but that's the case.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 25, 2017)

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Yes, unlike the 3DS or Wii U, you will need to pay for online multiplayer as you would on PlayStation or Xbox. It's an unfortunate development, but that's the case.



thats stupid omg


----------



## JCnator (Dec 25, 2017)

But how much you'll pay for a yearly Nintendo Switch Online Service is about 1/3 of the price of a PlayStation Plus/Xbox Live Gold subscription. For a seemingly scummy business practice, this is practically a chump change.


----------



## himeki (Dec 25, 2017)

I mean they did always say this right from switch launch lmao........ plus i remember them saying its smth like 2000 yen a year which is like, less than ?20 or smth. its really Not That Bad, especially since paying means they can give you a better service and keep the servers running longer.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 25, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> But how much you'll pay for a yearly Nintendo Switch Online Service is about 1/3 of the price of a PlayStation Plus/Xbox Live Gold subscription. For a seemingly scummy business practice, this is practically a chump change.


Oh yeah, good point.


himeki said:


> I mean they did always say this right from switch launch lmao........ plus i remember them saying its smth like 2000 yen a year which is like, less than ?20 or smth. its really Not That Bad, especially since paying means they can give you a better service and keep the servers running longer.


Yeah...i wasnt really paying attention to switch stuff lmao. Thought id be stuck with a wii u for another eternity.


----------



## Envy (Dec 26, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> But how much you'll pay for a yearly Nintendo Switch Online Service is about 1/3 of the price of a PlayStation Plus/Xbox Live Gold subscription. For a seemingly scummy business practice, this is practically a chump change.



With a service which is as mediocre as Nintendo's, it's a large leap for them to even consider charging 1/3rd of the competition. Their service isn't even worth that. I mean, I got my Switch yesterday and discovered that Nintendo regressed back to Friend Codes. What in the world are they thinking, and why do they expect me to pay money for such nonsense?


----------



## Bowie (Dec 26, 2017)

They'll cancel it. It's a bad marketing decision, IMO.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 26, 2017)

Envy said:


> [...] I mean, I got my Switch yesterday and discovered that Nintendo regressed back to Friend Codes.



I'll admit attempting to remember a 12-digit number isn't exactly an easy task, but the implementation of Friend Codes on Switch definitely isn't as cumbersome as that what Wii, DS and 3DS did.

For starters, registering a Friend Code will automatically send a Friend Request to that user. All he/she have to do is to either accept or refuse your request, all without having them to type the code in first place. Essentially, only one of two peoples have to input the other's Friend Code.

Though, Friend Code isn't the only method of registering friends. There's the ad-hoc method, the rival method (players you've recently seen in online matches), as well of the suggested friends method (based on your friends registered to your NNID and most Nintendo-developed mobile apps).


----------



## himeki (Dec 26, 2017)

Bowie said:


> They'll cancel it. It's a bad marketing decision, IMO.



I mean, yeah. Didn't they originally say it would only be until Fall?


----------



## dedenne (Dec 27, 2017)

Well either way, I hope they cancel it because it's a waste of money if you only have 1 online game you'll only play when it's not school is kinda useless


----------



## himeki (Dec 27, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Well either way, I hope they cancel it because it's a waste of money if you only have 1 online game you'll only play when it's not school is kinda useless



Not to be rude or anything, but wouldn't it have been worth you researching this before getting a switch and an online-only game? It's not like they only just announced it, they've said it would be paid since launch of the console :v


----------



## Pinkbell (Dec 27, 2017)

himeki said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but wouldn't it have been worth you researching this before getting a switch and an online-only game? It's not like they only just announced it, they've said it would be paid since launch of the console :v



Pretty much my thoughts too D: I did alot of research on the Switch before getting one..


----------



## Envy (Dec 27, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'll admit attempting to remember a 12-digit number isn't exactly an easy task, but the implementation of Friend Codes on Switch definitely isn't as cumbersome as that what Wii, DS and 3DS did.
> 
> For starters, registering a Friend Code will automatically send a Friend Request to that user. All he/she have to do is to either accept or refuse your request, all without having them to type the code in first place. Essentially, only one of two peoples have to input the other's Friend Code.
> 
> Though, Friend Code isn't the only method of registering friends. There's the ad-hoc method, the rival method (players you've recently seen in online matches), as well of the suggested friends method (based on your friends registered to your NNID and most Nintendo-developed mobile apps).



I have definitely seen that the online system is much more open to registering friends in different ways, but if that's the case, why in the world is the FC system even there to begin with? There was no reason to go back to such an annoying system after the Wii U had usernames.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 27, 2017)

Bowie said:


> They'll cancel it. It's a bad marketing decision, IMO.



Hopefully. If anything that held me not wanting a Switch it's this stupid pay online thing. or for any console company. I mean we buy the console and pay for internet already... come on???

Is Ajit Pai already owning online game services or..


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Hopefully. If anything that held me not wanting a Switch it's this stupid pay online thing. or for any console company. I mean we buy the console and pay for internet already... come on???
> 
> Is Ajit Pai already owning online game services or..



As someone who used to work for a place that maintained IT infrastructure (ie servers), I can say it's not cheap to run the stuff. Nintendo not only has to pay for the hardware (which isn't a one-time purchase), but they also have to pay the people who have the smarts to keep it running. A single server administrator employee typically gets paid $70,000-100,000/year, potentially higher depending on exact skills. Server hardware isn't cheap either.


----------



## dedenne (Dec 28, 2017)

himeki said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but wouldn't it have been worth you researching this before getting a switch and an online-only game? It's not like they only just announced it, they've said it would be paid since launch of the console :v



Funny thing is I didn't know I was getting it :')


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> As someone who used to work for a place that maintained IT infrastructure (ie servers), I can say it's not cheap to run the stuff. Nintendo not only has to pay for the hardware (which isn't a one-time purchase), but they also have to pay the people who have the smarts to keep it running. A single server administrator employee typically gets paid $70,000-100,000/year, potentially higher depending on exact skills. Server hardware isn't cheap either.



Yeah, but seems pretty sudden of them to apply it to current generation all of a sudden... Also if they really have to keep pulling this and they wanna be family friendly.. I'd be pretty surprised if it will last. Sure they must have other means of dolares to keep running...


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 28, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> As someone who used to work for a place that maintained IT infrastructure (ie servers), I can say it's not cheap to run the stuff. Nintendo not only has to pay for the hardware (which isn't a one-time purchase), but they also have to pay the people who have the smarts to keep it running. A single server administrator employee typically gets paid $70,000-100,000/year, potentially higher depending on exact skills. Server hardware isn't cheap either.



I've worked on both sides of this (customer service and IT development/maintenance) before and during college, and while you're right with everything you said, you have to consider this: most customers are very, *very* stupid. I'm willing to bet a lot of parents won't understand/care why their kid suddenly can't play online anymore and put the fault for the Switch "not working properly" squarely on Nintendo. It's a PR-disaster waiting to happen. And that could cost them way more than maintenance.


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 28, 2017)

Thing is with the paid online service on other consoles you get a bunch of free games every month. Last J heard, Nintendo will be “loaning” NES and SNES games each month.
Online the way it is now seems fine to me, I’d hate to pay for an improvement that’s barely noticeable and only being able to play virtual console games before Nintendo snatched it back and asks you to pay for it.
I really hope they change their mind about paid online, especially with how terribly they implemented voice chat with that app.


----------



## Envy (Dec 28, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> Thing is with the paid online service on other consoles you get a bunch of free games every month. Last J heard, Nintendo will be “loaning” NES and SNES games each month.
> Online the way it is now seems fine to me, I’d hate to pay for an improvement that’s barely noticeable and only being able to play virtual console games before Nintendo snatched it back and asks you to pay for it.
> I really hope they change their mind about paid online, especially with how terribly they implemented voice chat with that app.



"Loaning" us NES and SNES games is such a mediocre benefit. Nintendo sure loves to cram those games in our face. Nearly every NES/SNES game I want to play I've had many opportunities to do so.


----------



## doodle (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm a little saddened that Nintendo has decided to do this. For me, even though I've known a long while that this was planned, it seems so sudden. Is it really so much more expensive to run the servers for the Switch compared to their other systems? I must say Nintendo does not have the best connection regardless, so I would be immensely disappointed if I have to pay for these online services and then there is no improvement or very little of it. If Nintendo wants me to pay for their online services then they better be _amazing_ considering I used to get it for free. :/ 

I also agree with the user that said this is a PR disaster waiting to happen. If anything, they should have charged for online services as soon as the Switch was released to avoid the inevitable confusion when online services go down and parents see they suddenly have to pay for it now...


----------



## mitfy (Dec 28, 2017)

weird. i'd never heard of that, not even of other companies making you pay for online multiplayer.


----------



## doodle (Dec 28, 2017)

mitfy said:


> weird. i'd never heard of that, not even of other companies making you pay for online multiplayer.



PlayStation and Xbox have made you pay for their online services for a very long time (I can't even remember _not_ paying for such services honestly) whereas Nintendo never did. Unfortunately, this practice is common among consoles. :c I had just hoped Nintendo would refuse such a thing when consumers already paid so much for their console, games, DLC, amiibo, etc....


----------



## himeki (Dec 28, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Funny thing is I didn't know I was getting it :')



Then honestly the people who bought it for you should have researched ahead and not bought you a game that only really plays online if they aren't willing to pay for the resulting fees for online play.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 28, 2017)

Nooblord said:


> Thing is with the paid online service on other consoles you get a bunch of free games every month. Last J heard, Nintendo will be “loaning” NES and SNES games each month.



The information you've got is outdated. As opposed to "loaning" one game each month, you actually get the entire library of NES and SNES titles that are released by the time you're subscribed. And it'll continue expanding as time goes on. Some of the games will even make use of online play.

Source: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/870445058385821696


----------



## Nooblord (Dec 28, 2017)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The information you've got is outdated. As opposed to "loaning" one game each month, you actually get the entire library of NES and SNES titles that are released by the time you're subscribed. And it'll continue expanding as time goes on. Some of the games will even make use of online play.
> 
> Source: https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/870445058385821696



That's much better, hopefully they expand beyond NES and SNES games.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2017)

i dont really want to pay extra just to play with my friends online so im kinda like  it's really ugly and stupid and i hope it flops so they make it free


----------



## dedenne (Dec 29, 2017)

Apparently it's coming in autumn next year...I hope so


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 29, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Apparently it's coming in autumn next year...I hope so



I thought it was originally supposed to come in Fall 2017, but then they delayed it to early 2018?


----------



## zeldagirl25 (Dec 29, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I thought it was originally supposed to come in Fall 2017, but then they delayed it to early 2018?



It was supposed to come out originally in Fall 2017. Then they delayed it to Spring 2018. Now they delayed it until Fall 2018.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2017)

wow I didn't know about this! That's a huge strike against the switch for me.


----------



## shunishu (Dec 30, 2017)

Bowie said:


> They'll cancel it. It's a bad marketing decision, IMO.



yeah. tbh, I was gonna buy a switch at launch with zelda and probably would have gotten splatoon2, mario, etc too, but decided against it, because of the paid online.. now even if I got the switch, I have zero interest in those games anymore, so can't justify buying the console..
(they don't even have something like wii fit yet) but anyway

seems like they are still selling well, but people buy anything for the sake of hype..
will probably be another 2 years before the console itself gets cheaper.. I can wait for now ^^;;


----------



## abc123wee (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah, they said at launch that you'd have to pay for it, but that it'd be free for a while. It's not like they lied or anything.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 31, 2017)

I can't deny that Animal Crossing, Splatoon and the likes are greatly benefiting from Internet connectivity, but some of the posts here either overvalue the importance of online gameplay almost to the point of being a lifeblood, and/or accentuate the negative implications of it harder than they should. Care to give me a thorough explanation on why you react that way? I couldn't take those ill-informed opinions seriously.

Many, many Switch titles released so far don't integrate the online gameplay as an integral part of the experience, and it'll be likely staying that way during the entire console lifespan. As far as I know, most Nintendo-published AA-AAA games don't rely on online connectivity to provide fun gameplay. There's also a plethora of great third-party offerings that won't make any significant use of online. If 2017 meant anything, then I'm fairly confident the next year will be just as jam-packed if Nintendo keeps the boat afloat.

May I remind you that you aren't obligated to pay for the online service for every single year until the servers are permanently shut down. If you don't like the idea on breaking the bank for the "complete" experience, you'll definitely want to take your gaming and life habits into consideration and purchase things accordingly. In this topic's case, how long and often do you actually plan to use online multiplayer functionality?
For me, I'm not the one who would go online on a regular basis and don't have an enormous amount of time to waste. Most of the games I play are single-player affair, and multiplayer online games aren't my jam. I know I'm going to play Animal Crossing for at least one year starting at its launch day, so I'm likely investing for one yearly subscription or two. And that's pretty much it. No biggie here.




abc123wee said:


> Yeah, they said at launch that you'd have to pay for it, but that it'd be free for a while. It's not like they lied or anything.



They most likely missed this bit of information when they told them about that. I do however believe after the pay wall is set up, they'll eventually inform their customer through the box of the hardware unit, and on any physical copy of game supporting online play.


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 31, 2017)

Lmao it's only $20 for an entire year. If you can afford a freaking $300 console and $60 games I'm sure you can afford >$2 a month if it's THAT important to you. Everyone saying "Oh I hope it flops" or "I hope they cancel it" have a pretty bad attitude about it. Nintendo is the only company who hasn't charge for online play for their console, it was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 31, 2017)

^ idk the thing is that, well, we've already paid 360+ dollars for the console and games itself its kind of a bummer when they want us to keep paying them. i don't know much about the finances though so it could be a reasonable thing to do, idk, idc lol. if that's how it's gonna be then i'll just have to deal with it. i'll probably only really use online features for when i get mario kart, and it'd be worth it for just that lol since once i get all my stars i usually just do online play. and depending on what online features a potential AC game might have i'll probably want it for that too. eh, whatever lol.


----------



## Envy (Jan 1, 2018)

My big problem with online - Nintendo being too incompetent to actually have the justification to charge for it aside - is that I am, in fact, a very casual gamer when it comes to online games. When I get a new Pokemon or Mario Kart game I will play them for around a month with the online aspects being what mainly keeps me going in the end. I do not get super into these games anymore. Thus, needing to pay for online services just drives me away. It happened with PS4, which's online games I play even less. I saw that the PS4 now required you to pay to play online, so I just stopped playing what I was playing altogether.

I also don't have any disposable income at this point. I am a college student, my only personal 'income' being from loans, which are, of course, not to be used for straight-up entertainment purposes. My Switch was a gift from my parents. So, believe it or not you all, but *the circumstances where someone can get a Switch but can not pay for the online services is very much an actual thing.*

Being down on money and being a casual gamer just puts me in a bad spot for this service. Even if I came up with $20 or whatever it is, I don't want to spend that on a service that I won't use for most of the time I paid for. But I don't want to miss out on playing Pokemon or Mario Kart online when I want to.

And again, I repeat, why in the world should I have to pay for such a mediocre service to begin with? Friend Codes... Just no, Nintendo. No.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 1, 2018)

its only $20 per year, but its still a scummy business practice.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 1, 2018)

its just 20$ per year , if you can pay 300$ (or even more) for the console and $60 for games then you can pay just 20$ for online play , lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> Lmao it's only $20 for an entire year. If you can afford a freaking $300 console and $60 games I'm sure you can afford >$2 a month if it's THAT important to you. Everyone saying "Oh I hope it flops" or "I hope they cancel it" have a pretty bad attitude about it. Nintendo is the only company who hasn't charge for online play for their console, it was bound to happen eventually.



Yeah lmao, I pay that alone for our internet a month, so why should I buy some overhyped console that requires you to pay as much a year? Also why would that be bound to happen? I mean if they could have stood up and not starting dumb online paying they would probably have more respect and people not telling them to flop.

Also it's not the amount or whatever, I'm against that dumb principle (unless it would be for some old console that would make it playable again like wii/ds).


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 2, 2018)

If you don’t like it, don’t buy it. It’s really not a hard concept to understand lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> If you don’t like it, don’t buy it. It’s really not a hard concept to understand lol



Yeah I won't, it's just dumb of them to "start" just because.


----------



## Envy (Jan 2, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> If you don’t like it, don’t buy it. It’s really not a hard concept to understand lol



It should be an even easier concept to understand that people can have and state opinions. Especially about franchises and companies that they have cared about for many years, even if they're not purchasing the newest product that they're stating their opinion about. It's not like someone magically does not have opinions and reasons to state these opinions if they don't buy the newest system. It doesn't work that way for even one second.

"If you don't like it, don't buy it" is just flat out rude, no need to be so dismissive of other peoples' opinions.


----------



## himeki (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry to bump this, but apparently paid online has been pushed back to 2019.
https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/make-the-most-of-your-nintendo-switch

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry to bump this, but apparently paid online has been pushed back to 2019.
https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/make-the-most-of-your-nintendo-switch


----------



## JCnator (Jan 16, 2018)

himeki said:


> Sorry to bump this, but apparently paid online has been pushed back to 2019.
> https://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/make-the-most-of-your-nintendo-switch



Actually, this article has been updated to replace 2019 with 2018. Nintendo didn't delay the paid online service.


----------



## himeki (Jan 16, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Actually, this article has been updated to replace 2019 with 2018. Nintendo didn't delay the paid online service.



Ah okay, must have been a typo from Nintendo


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 19, 2018)

So pretty much like Xbox Live and Playstation Plus? Well luckily the games we want for the switch don’t involve online (we aren’t interested in splatoon at all..) so I guess it’s ok with us. I mean, when we bought the PS4 we knew we had to pay for online services, so that’s why we focused on games that don’t require online or have the option if we’d like to play online or not. My husband is a hardcore “investigate/research the product before we buy” type of guy, so when he saw that the switch was going to do pay for online he’s like “ok! Let’s see if the games we want can be played offline”. He’s strategic that way. I’m not, I’m more of a “buy now!” type of gal and “research later!” Either way the games we want for the switch are BOTW and that Mario odyssey (since it reminds me of Mario Sunshine). But I’ve heard the rumors about the  “open world” Pok?mon game e.e So I _might_ get pay online IF that’s the case. I love open world rpgs! They are just so much fun. But either way, I am surprised Nintendo waited this long to do a pay online service. I kinda thought they would do this for WiiU, since Xbox and PlayStation were doing it. But I guess it was more to appeal for children? Not so sure.. don’t quote me on that. My husband finds that reasonable. I mean, he does still want the switch even upon finding out it’s doing the pay online thing.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks like the free online multiplayer service for Switch will officially end in September 2018, just as the Nintendo Switch Online Service goes live.

Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/02/nintendo_switch_online_service_will_go_live_this_september


----------



## Tao (Feb 3, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> its just 20$ per year , if you can pay 300$ (or even more) for the console and $60 for games then you can pay just 20$ for online play , lol



The price is irrelevant, it's the principle. It's not a lot of money, but it's still money.

I already pay for the internet, I shouldn't have to cough up even more to some greedy company to use that internet I'm already paying for on a device that I've already paid for in a game I've already paid for...Especially with a service such as Nintendo offers which, lets be honest, was only tolerated because it was free. 


It would be like having to pay Samsung an extra ?20 a year to make outgoing calls on their device, despite already paying O2 for the phone bill. It's a stupid concept and the only reason it's a thing that's caught on with gaming (along with many other garbage monetisation strategies we've seen this decade) is because people are incapable of doing something as simple as closing their wallets.


----------



## himeki (Feb 4, 2018)

Tao said:


> The price is irrelevant, it's the principle. It's not a lot of money, but it's still money.
> 
> I already pay for the internet, I shouldn't have to cough up even more to some greedy company to use that internet I'm already paying for on a device that I've already paid for in a game I've already paid for...Especially with a service such as Nintendo offers which, lets be honest, was only tolerated because it was free.
> 
> ...



I think more than anything, we're paying for better servers and for the servers to last longer. I have no problem with ?20 a year at all, since I honestly knew this from the start.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 4, 2018)

Nintendo has failed and learned from business ventures that didn't end in their favor. If this online service is a flop, I think it will be for the better even though it may take time. I do think there will be better services by September, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2018)

Trundle said:


> Nintendo has failed and learned from business ventures that didn't end in their favor. If this online service is a flop, I think it will be for the better even though it may take time. I do think there will be better services by September, though.



Tbh i hope it flops, i mean if they are going so bad in business they should do something else.


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 4, 2018)

I will not support this unless Animal Crossing gets a true game on the Switch. For now I'll be buying mostly offline games. I suggest you do the same. Hopefully this flops and the next system after the Switch has free online again.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2018)

I'll never purchase an online game.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 5, 2018)

if you can afford a $300 console , $60 games (+other electronics / services you have ) then you can pay 2$ for a month. simple like that.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Feb 5, 2018)

I imagine they're going to be releasing some online game to entice people to pay for it in September, because even at a low price they really haven't demonstrated enough value

Animal Crossing Switch could certainly be it, but it definitely feels more like a Smash Bros to me...we'll see come E3 for sure.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 12, 2018)

It's a shame, really, but I'll pay for it. If they offer free games like PSN and Xbox Live, then I won't chuck a fit. I can't live without Splatoon 2's online lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WarpDogsVG said:


> I imagine they're going to be releasing some online game to entice people to pay for it in September, because even at a low price they really haven't demonstrated enough value
> 
> Animal Crossing Switch could certainly be it, but it definitely feels more like a Smash Bros to me...we'll see come E3 for sure.



Here's hoping that this is the case.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2018)

Tanukki said:


> if you can afford a $300 console , $60 games (+other electronics / services you have ) then you can pay 2$ for a month. simple like that.



Well since you already paid like too much you shouldn't pay even more.


----------



## katysu (Mar 1, 2018)

Haven't got a Switch, well not yet, depends if a main animal crossing game comes out for it. To play AC fully (incl getting DLC) it needs to go online so I would probably stump up around ?20 a year - if its more ... I wouldn't be happy/would reconsider. 
The way it might 'force' me & others to get it is it will include an ability to save game progress - that is an issue for me, something goes wrong with the Switch & you lose all games' progress.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 5, 2018)

I mean a quick google search could've informed you about this too.
It's important that you're aware of what you buy y'know.


----------



## betta (Mar 10, 2018)

oh wow I actually didn't know about this??? glad I saw this thread, I was already planning not to get the Switch but now I have another reason why not to get it period. lmao


----------



## dedenne (Mar 11, 2018)

I should really change the title to nintendo switch online ummm


----------

